# [Present Perfect Doubt]



## Speender

Hello everybody, I've got a doubt over an exercise which i was doing last week

the phrase of the exercise was: "Maria .... to Canada and can't be the manager anymore." (move)

my teacher said that the correct verb tense is "moved" but i'd like to know a thing, since she moved to Canada but she still in Canada and she is living there, isn't it: "She has moved"? an action which happened in past but still happening? or the "moved" meaning is the movement action which just happened once?

just it, thank you


----------



## Istriano

It's because they don't expect her to come back.


_Where is Jane?_
_-She's gone to the store to get some stuff. _(Here we expect her to come back soon).


_Has moved _não tem nada a ver com_ Tem se mudado._ 
_Tem se mudado _would mean _Has been moving._

Both _moved _and _has moved _are _se mudou._


----------



## Speender

Istriano said:


> It's because they don't expect her to come back.
> 
> 
> _Where is Jane?_
> _-She's gone to the store to get some stuff. _(Here we expect her to come back soon).
> 
> 
> _Has moved _não tem nada a ver com_ Tem se mudado._
> _Tem se mudado _would mean _Has been moving._
> 
> Both _moved _and _has moved _are _se mudou._



Oh, then she moved but she might not come back

got it

thank you sir


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> It's because they don't expect her to come back.


Então em _Maria has moved to Canada_ seria esperado que Maria voltasse de lá? 
_
Steve Jobs has passed away at 56._

Será que se espera que o Steve Jobs volte à vida?


			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> _Where is Jane?_
> _-She's gone to the store to get some stuff. _(Here we expect her to come back soon).


She went to the store + She's not here right now = She's gone to the store.


			
				Speender said:
			
		

> "Maria .... to Canada and can't be the manager anymore." (move)


Minha escolha seria _has moved_. 

Maria moved to Canada (past event) + Maria can't be the manager (present relevance) = Maria can't be the manager because she has moved to Canada.

Mas como a escolha do tempo verbal envolve o foco que você tem em mente e como não é raro usar o _simple past _para dar notícias, não acharia estranho se visse alguém usando _moved _em vez de _has moved_.


----------



## uchi.m

O Present Perfect é para ser usado quando uma ação se completa no passado desconhecido e tem consequências presentes. Nesse caso, seria melhor usar Maria has moved to Canada and can't be the manager anymore.


----------



## Istriano

Let's wait for the native speaker. 
_Maria has moved to Canada_ sounds like a direct translation of Spanish  _María se ha transladado a Canadá._

You should also notice, than in American and Canadian English,_ the past simple _is used instead of the present perfect, in 90% of situations.
I'm not really familiar with the British English, so I cannot comment on Queen's usage (or Vicky Pollard's usage), only on Hollywood usage. 

In US English you can use the past simple even for immediate reaction: _Now look what you did!_ (Only_ Look what you've done_ in possible in England).




> As an AM/E speaker, I have never really used the present perfect.  My  spouse and I discussed it recently,  and although I could understand the  concept, I can not remember ever learning it, or seeing any compelling  use for it.  It seems a very subtle intonation that I would signal other  ways, or not bother to differentiate.


http://throwgrammarfromthetrain.blogspot.com/2010/08/has-present-perfect-gone-missing.html

On the other hand, in Australian newspapers/newscasting, the present perfect is preferred, and it's even used with words like _yesterday_:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378216610001530

*Present perfect in American English and Brazilian Portuguese:
http://www.zas.gwz-berlin.de/fileadmin/material/ZASPiL_Volltexte/zp44/zaspil44-molsing.pdf
*


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> O Present Perfect é para ser usado quando uma ação se completa no passado desconhecido ...


Na verdade o passado não é necessariamente desconhecido; ele só não é o foco em questão. Nesse caso, o que interessa é a relevância presente: ou seja, o fato de que, por ter se mudado para o Canadá, Maria não está aqui para poder assumir o cargo de gerente. 

Um exemplo interessante da importância da relevância presente no uso do _present perfect_ é a frase _We have already discussed it yesterday_. Ainda que muitos nativos não reconheçam essa construção como possível, outros não a consideram agramatical de forma alguma. O próprio Huddleston é um dos que consideram essa frase "quite OK". Conforme me foi explicado por Pullum, em dialetos como o de Huddleston "_already _can emphasize that the present-relevance condition is met, and thus overrides the usual prohibition on simple past reference adjuncts".

Mas é como o Istriano disse: não é raro ver _simple past_ em situações em que poderíamos esperar o _present perfect_.


----------



## Speender

exemplo simples

I lived in Canada,

significa que eu vivi no Canada mas não vivo mais

I've lived in Canada

eu vivi e vivo no Canada

pois é uma ação passada porém com resultados no presente

então acredito que

She has moved, seria o mais correto, afinal ela foi para lá e ainda está lá, sendo que não há indicativo de tempo na oração.

http://www.englishpage.com/verbpage/presentperfect.html

explicação de como funciona o present perfect

vou perguntar para um colega americano o que ele acredita estar correto.


----------



## uchi.m

Speender said:


> exemplo simples
> 
> I lived in Canada,
> 
> significa que eu vivi no Canada mas não vivo mais
> 
> I've lived in Canada
> 
> eu vivi e vivo no Canada
> 
> pois é uma ação passada porém com resultados no presente
> 
> então acredito que
> 
> She has moved, seria o mais correto, afinal ela foi para lá e ainda está lá, sendo que não há indicativo de tempo na oração.


Se você vive no Canadá, diria I live in Canada. Se vive no Canadá há dez anos, I have been living in Canada for 10 years, e nesse caso, o de usar Present Perfect Progressive, sim, subentende-se que você ainda mora lá. Se morou no Canadá por 12 anos, I have lived in Canada for 12 years, e não se subentende que ainda more.


----------



## Speender

acredito que no momento que se diz "I've lived" já indica que você ainda mora lá, e "I've been living" também indique que ainda está morando lá porém ambos determinando desde x ano ou quanto tempo esteve morando

"I lived" indica que não mora mais

"I live" indica que mora, porém sem um tempo determinado só indicando o local o qual você vive

---------------------

Sobre a oração, a conclusão seria "She has moved" afinal?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Speender said:


> exemplo simples
> 
> I lived in Canada,
> 
> significa que eu vivi no Canada mas não vivo mais
> 
> I've lived in Canada
> 
> eu vivi e vivo no Canada
> 
> pois é uma ação passada porém com resultados no presente
> 
> então acredito que
> 
> She has moved, seria o mais correto, afinal ela foi para lá e ainda está  lá, sendo que não há indicativo de tempo na oração.


Vamos com  calma. O fato de o _present perfect_ ser usado quando focamos na  relevância presente de um evento passado não significa que esse tempo  verbal só seja usado nesse tipo de situação. Em _I've lived_ / _been living in Canada for ten years_, por exemplo, o caso é de uma situação que começou no passado e que perdura até o presente. Percebe a diferença?

Outra  coisa que você tem que entender é que o tempo em que o evento aconteceu  não é exatamente o que importa; o importante é o que você tem em mente ao falar sobre isso. Se sua irmã saiu às 8h, por exemplo, você pode resolver falar sobre esse evento das seguintes formas:

She's gone to the store. [Aqui você está focando no fato de ela não estar em casa; seu foco está no presente.]
She went to the store at 8. [Aqui você está focando nos detalhes do evento; seu foco está apenas no passado.]


----------



## Speender

correto, afinal não se indica o tempo exato no present perfect, é um evento o qual começou no passado porém sem ser indicado exatamente quando e como você citou, perdura até o presente momento.

então em:

I lived in Canada - eu morei no Canada, mas não detalho se ainda moro ou não

I've lived in Canada for 10 years - eu moro no Canada fazem 10 anos

I've been living in Canada for 10 years - idem


----------



## uchi.m

Speender said:


> acredito que no momento que se diz "I've lived" já indica que você ainda mora lá, e "I've been living" também indique que ainda está morando lá porém ambos determinando desde x ano ou quanto tempo esteve morando


Pegando o bonde do Ariel,


			
				Ariel Knightly said:
			
		

> Steve Jobs has passed away at 56


não significa que Jobs ainda esteja morrendo, nesse exato momento.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, se derem uma olhada no EO verão que tem 'um milhão e um' tópicos sobre os usos do presente perfeito e verão, ainda mais, que o entendimento dos nativos varia de acordo com o caso, local, país, etc. ou seja, língua  não tem como ser 2 + 2= 4!
consultem aqui.


----------



## Speender

@Vanda

o tópico está dando como: "Sem correspodência"


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Speender said:


> correto, afinal não se indica o tempo exato no  present perfect, é um evento o qual começou no passado...


Mais  do que isso: é um evento que começou e que acabou no passado. De  presente só resta a relevância.


			
				Speender said:
			
		

> ... porém sem ser indicado exatamente quando e como você citou, perdura até o presente momento.


Não, o evento não perdura até o presente. Não nesse caso. 

She  has been to New York twice. [Ela já esteve em Nova York duas vezes, mas  não estou dizendo que ela esteja lá agora. Ao usar o _present perfect_,  posso estar focando no fato de hoje, por conta dessas duas experiências, ela ser uma pessoa que conhece bem a cidade.]

She has been in New York since September. [Aqui sim temos uma situação que começou no passado e que perdura até o presente.]

She was in New Yok last summer. [Estou focando apenas no passado.]


----------



## Speender

Digo no sentido de que como na frase ela já foi a Nova Iorque e não que ela esteja lá, afinal se ela já foi (passado) ela já experienciou (presente) isso, em que uma ação perdura até o exato momento, afinal não há como ela remover essa experiência que teve.

Logo na oração de minha pergunta ambos

She moved to Canada

She has moved to Canada

estão corretos (?)


----------



## uchi.m




----------



## coolbrowne

Vejo que fizeram grandes viagens e mudanças mas a questão, em termos de uso em inglês é simples:





Speender said:


> ...*M*y teacher said that the correct verb tense is "moved" but *I*'d like to know...


De fato, tanto pode ser "moved" como "has moved" e pelo título do fio ("_[Present Perfect Doubt]_", que, ailás, nada tem do texto em questão, queira ver contexto) parece que se esperava o segundo.

Resolvido isto, o verbo "to move", usado assim, intranistitvo, significa *mudar-se*. Do mesmo modo que em português, não especifica se (a intenção) é uma mudança permanente ou temporária. Apenas que Maria espera estabelecer-se e residir no Canadá, em vez de apenas visitar o país como turista.

Saudações


----------



## bleuboia

Speender said:


> correto, afinal não se indica o tempo exato no present perfect, é um evento o qual começou no passado porém sem ser indicado exatamente quando e como você citou, perdura até o presente momento.
> 
> então em:
> 
> I lived in Canada - eu morei no Canada, mas não detalho se ainda moro ou não
> 
> I've lived in Canada for 10 years - eu moro no Canada fazem 10 anos
> 
> I've been living in Canada for 10 years - idem



Como nativo, acho que se dizer o tempo concreto, neste caso 10 años, não se pode usar o composto. Ou seja, se dizes a duração que ja acabou, ja não é possível o composto.
I've been to Canada.
I was in Canada last year.
mas:
I've been living in Canada for the past 2 years.


I lived in Canada - eu morei no Canada, mas não detalho se ainda moro ou não
*I've lived in Canada.* - no passado, vivi em Canada, mas não especifico quando. Só quero dizer que no meu passado morei là.

I've lived in Canada for 10 years - eu moro no Canada fazem 10 anos
*I lived in Canada for 10 years.* - Morei no Canada durante 10 anos.

I've been living in Canada for 10 years.
- E ainda estou a viver em Canada./ Faz 10 anos que moro aqui, no Canada.


----------

